# How to find your weather history including snowfall amounts...



## Dustball

Here's how to find the weather history for your area.

1. *Go to http://www.weather.gov/*
2. *Click on the map where your location is*. This will take you to your local weather forecast office.
3. On the left side of the screen, you will see a list of various links. *Click on "Local" under "Climate".* This takes you to a screen with the heading "Observed Weather Reports".
4. *Under "Product", choose "Preliminary Monthly Climate Data".*
5. *Under "Location", choose the closest weather reporting station to you.*
6. *Under "Time Frame", choose "Archived Data" and the month/year you want. *The reports go back five years.

That will get you a detailed report of what happened every day of that particular month.


----------



## big acres

I find their data to be inconsistent and unreliable. Checked for one back in December and they had NO snowfall reporting in all of Anoka County. Maybe they added it in later, but what we really need is detailed, accurate, and consistently updated info. If a customer is going to call you on trigger depth, you'd like to have some official info to back you up. 

Also, these reports only show what fell from the sky, not from the roof of your customers massive warhouse to the NW of the lot.

I have been checking out some private meteorologists like John Dee, and Lee's Weather. John Dee seems to be more accurate than the TV news guys. Lee's is billed as a weather service for commercial business and I know some of the big companies shell out $3k per year for his service. My co-worker emailed him and he sent some reports as a demo... showed areas circled for heavy, moderate, and light hail damage right down to every city street -those roofing guys love that.


----------



## unit28

I went and did removal 2 times on the 20th of Dec. It had nothing for MN. where I was plowing.
The NWS prolly couldn't keep up with all the snow storms we have had?


----------



## Dustball

I'm assuming you guys were looking at the Crystal airport location. That's one of the locations that do not report precip- temp and wind only. Small airports tend to have automated weather stations that don't handle precip.


----------

